# Lure Coursing



## Countryboy

Well Spring is here officially so that means that outdoor sports for dogs is just around the corner. 

Tonka is a mess at Obedience and bored with Rally. Agility??? . . . I'm not even gonna go there with an independent, aloof dog like him. lol

So . . . since he does love to chase . . . I'm thinkin' of joining them dastardly Sighthounds  and get out to try some Lure Coursing. 

I've been talking to Adrienne Osfolk from the Ontario Lure Coursing Association and looking to join them at a Trial or practice soon. Apparently they hold their practices in conjunction with their Trials. Registration is simple for CKC Registered dogs. And there's a small fee of five dollars for the practice runs. 

What I would like to know before I get much farther is, does anybody else do this in the GTA? Or does anybody in the GTA have a yen to try it with their Standards? *Or Minis too, I guess.*

We're gonna need more Poodles so we don't get ganged up on by Whippets . . . and Afghans!! :afraid: lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> Well Spring is here officially so that means that outdoor sports for dogs is just around the corner.
> 
> Tonka is a mess at Obedience and bored with Rally. Agility??? . . . I'm not even gonna go there with an independent, aloof dog like him. lol
> 
> So . . . since he does love to chase . . . I'm thinkin' of joining them dastardly Sighthounds  and get out to try some Lure Coursing.
> 
> I've been talking to Adrienne Osfolk from the Ontario Lure Coursing Association and looking to join them at a Trial or practice soon. Apparently they hold their practices in conjunction with their Trials. Registration is simple for CKC Registered dogs. And there's a small fee of five dollars for the practice runs.
> 
> What I would like to know before I get much farther is, does anybody else do this in the GTA? Or does anybody in the GTA have a yen to try it with their Standards? *Or Minis too, I guess.*
> 
> We're gonna need more Poodles so we don't get ganged up on by Whippets . . . and Afghans!! :afraid: lol


Oh...and you WILL! Those dastardly sight hounds are as fast as the wind! Hope you and Tonka have fun Frank! Photos and videos please!


----------



## fjm

I would love to try lure coursing with Poppy - I have been given a steer to a couple of (fairly) local whippet clubs, and am hoping they will have an open day we could go to. I am not sure how she would take to a basket muzzle, though, which I think is mandatory here - and I can't really complain about that, as one of the reasons I have not gone into it in the past was fear of having toy dogs around hyped up sight hounds ...


----------



## Countryboy

I'm not sure that a muzzle is required here. From the pix I've seen it doesn't look like it. I hope not...

But it was Winnow's video posted here a while ago that got me really interested in LC. For those who missed it, here it is again. 

lure coursing - YouTube


----------



## Eclipse

Countryboy,

I'll bet your dog will love lure coursing! I take mine to fun runs a couple times a year and am waiting to find trials close enough to get our CA title. She gets completely insane the minute she hears the lure being run - they get to know the sound of the cord being run through the pully system. If I could ever figure out how to post a video here I'd put one up of her running last year. We were not required to muzzle our dogs at the fun runs. 

Eclipse


----------



## Countryboy

Thanx, Eclipse! 

CA - Coursing Ability???....or something like that?

I've found out here that the OLCA does allow CKC registered Scenthounds to participate in practices but does not offer titles for them . . only for Sighthounds. No big deal, really. We would be out there mainly for the fun. 

There are LC events sanctioned by the UKC up here . . and the UKC does offer titles to Scenthounds. These events take place mostly abt two hours out of Toronto near Woodstock.

Might be a good excuse for me to break out my camper trailer and get away for a weekend!


----------



## petitpie

I've never seen Lure Coursing in person. What keeps the lure way out in front of the dogs, because it seems impossible!


----------



## afkar

The lure course is usually set with corners etc so that the dogs have to change direction & the lure is mechanised which also helps give the lure an extra spurt of speed when needed.
I haven't done it with my poodles but have done it & lure racing when I had salukis.
Given poodles are smart I would suggest you don't do what someone did to two of my dogs & show them that the lure was really only a glorified plastic bag at which point they decided it was no longer worth chasing..


----------



## petitpie

This Icelandic beach video is particularly magical!


----------



## Eclipse

Hi Petitpie,

The "lure" is usually white plastic bags tied to the end of the string. The string is run through a set of pullys which are powered by a generator. The course can be set in any number of ways with turns, etc. The lure operator can make the "lure" move at varying speeds depending on how the dog is running the course. They can even make it wiggle back and forth to try and get the attention of a dog that has gone off the lure. My standard poodle loves coursing so much she will chase the lure even though she knows it is not actually anything other than plastic bags. Soon as she hears the sound of the line moving through the pullys she gets crazy and I have all I can do to hold her until I can release her to start running. She is actually better at it than some of the sighthounds - the club has a picture of her on their website LOL. I wish I knew how to post pictures or videos here, I would put some up of her so you could get an idea what it looks like.

Eclipse


----------



## petitpie

Eclipse said:


> Hi Petitpie,
> 
> The "lure" is usually white plastic bags tied to the end of the string. The string is run through a set of pullys which are powered by a generator. The course can be set in any number of ways with turns, etc. The lure operator can make the "lure" move at varying speeds depending on how the dog is running the course. They can even make it wiggle back and forth to try and get the attention of a dog that has gone off the lure. My standard poodle loves coursing so much she will chase the lure even though she knows it is not actually anything other than plastic bags. Soon as she hears the sound of the line moving through the pullys she gets crazy and I have all I can do to hold her until I can release her to start running. She is actually better at it than some of the sighthounds - the club has a picture of her on their website LOL. I wish I knew how to post pictures or videos here, I would put some up of her so you could get an idea what it looks like.
> 
> Eclipse


I would love to see pictures or videos of your girl in lure coursing, if you learn!


----------



## Eclipse

Hi Petitpie,

I've attached a link to a youtube video of Fallon coursing. If it doesn't work as a direct link, maybe you can cut and paste into your browser see if it works that way. Let me know. If it doesn't work either way, maybe I will try to find out in the help forum how to do it.

Eclipse






Eclipse


----------



## petitpie

Eclipse said:


> Hi Petitpie,
> 
> I've attached a link to a youtube video of Fallon coursing. If it doesn't work as a direct link, maybe you can cut and paste into your browser see if it works that way. Let me know. If it doesn't work either way, maybe I will try to find out in the help forum how to do it.
> 
> Eclipse
> 
> Fallon Lure Coursing 1st Run 4 2 11 - YouTube
> 
> Eclipse


Thanks so much, it did work. Love to see a poodle having such a good time!


----------

